# SimCity 2000 in Windows 7



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

I have recently upgraded from windows vista home basic to windows 7 home premium. All my games seem to work except for SimCity 2000 Special Edition. Everything works fine in the game except when you click load or save (or anything that involves a window popping up). When you do this the game just crashes to the desktop. The game worked fine on vista so I think it has nothing to do with the hardware, just windows 7.

I have tried:
-making an exemption in the firewall
-turning off antivirus
-running in compatibility mode and changing settings
-turning off windows aero
-reinstalling
-attemped dosbox (may not have done it correctly)

I got these ideas off the internet. None of them worked. I'm no computer expert so if someone has a simple solution I would be very greatful.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello and welcome to TSF
have you tried running it as administrator (right click on the shortcut -> run as admin)


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes sorry forgot to say that. Didn't work. I also forgot to say that I tried reinstalling it and restarting the computer and that didn't work either. I had a look on the windows 7 compatibility centre website and it is not even listed so I am all out of ideas.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what is your CPU?
if your CPU can handle Virtualization than you can download the Virtual Machine with Windows XP and run Simcity 2000 from there


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

Intel Centrino CPU, 1.8Ghz (Though it says in system properties it is a Intel core 2 duo CPU). I thought that this virtual XP only can run in windows 7 professional and ultimate. If it does work on my computer is it easy to use? Will it slow down my computer? Does it run the whole time the computer runs? I heard you need more ram (i've got 2Gb) and I'm not prepared to go get more.

Would you be able to list all my other options to try if possible?


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

I recently looked on the windows site and it definately says you need windows 7 professional or ultimate to run virtual xp. What I got out of it was for it to work in windows 7 home premium, I need to purchase a windows xp disk, which im not prepared to do.

So what are my other options?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

ok try this:
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD
restart your PC
now insert Simcity 2000 CD and if don't run setup from autorun, just browse to the CD, find the "Setup.exe" or install.exe and right click on it -> properties -> compatibility and choose Win XP SP3, also run as admin
install the game and also do the same compatibility for the game's shortcut as above
it may not work but it worth the shot


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

No didn't work. I still have the same problem.
I was searching on google and found one other person with the same problem. 
Here is the link:

http://icrontic.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85355

Im not sure if he solved the problem or how he solved it if he did. You might make some sence of it.


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

I just tried SimCity 2000 on my dad's computer which has windows vista enterprise. It had the same problem when the disk is in but when it isnt it worked fine. On my computer it crashes no matter what. I can't explain this but hopefully this extra info will help you solve the problem.

If you know it is not compatible with windows 7 and there is no simple solution just tell me now and I wont worry about it any more.


----------



## BradO (Nov 18, 2009)

I just tried the dosbox method again and it seems to work. I couldn't use my original game disk but had to download a dos version of simcity 2000. I think I wrote the commands wrong in dosbox. This dos version does't have all the features of my cd version but at least it works properly. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## lenercopa (Jun 18, 2011)

It may not be the 'Fix' you all wanted, but you can load any city from the cities folder that is already saved, then save it with ctrl+s. I use the default map so that i can just start, but it can be done with any map, but it CAN'T be a new city you started from inside the game or else pressing ctrl+s will just crash it. if you dont want to lose the city you are loading, just copy it to another folder, then you can rename the file later. i know its not the most convenient fix, but at least the game isnt useless.


----------



## CrazyCasta (Jul 28, 2012)

I have created a patch for this problem. It can be found at http://www.crazycasta.net/classic_games/SIMCITY.patch. The patch tool can be found at .tSCc. // PC (dynacore). To use the patch, put both the patch tool and the SIMCITY.patch file in the SC2K directory, open a command prompt at that directory and run:

bspatch SIMCITY.exe SIMCITY_PATCHED.exe SIMCITY.patch

The technical details if anyone is interested is that I added a tiny bit of assembly to disable the OFN_EXPLORER and OFN_ENABLEHOOK flags from the OPENFILENAME structure before the GetOpenFileNameA/GetSaveFileNameA calls.


----------



## Dumb_Question (Jul 1, 2012)

--> BradO
I have got SC2K by downloading it onto my HD from www.Abandonia.com, then downloading DOSbox. I ran DOSbox, mounted the location of SIMCITY2K directory (DOS names format must apply) and ran INSTALL.EXE (from wiyhin DOSbox) then ran SC2000.EXE This worked fine for me (under Windows 7 premium Home edition 64-bit, 8GB RAM; I don't know if the RAM amount would make any difference), except...

-> ANYONE ??
How do I make the DOS window the game runs in bigger (even full screen) ? AND how do I get mouse out of the DOS window without pressing CTRL-ALT-DEL and starting task manager ?

Dumb_Question
9.November.2012


----------



## crimsonangels (Feb 16, 2013)

CrazyCasta said:


> open a command prompt at that directory and run:


How exactly do I do this part?

Thanks!



Dumb_Question said:


> --> BradO
> I have got SC2K by downloading it onto my HD from www.Abandonia.com, then downloading DOSbox. I ran DOSbox, mounted the location of SIMCITY2K directory (DOS names format must apply) and ran INSTALL.EXE (from wiyhin DOSbox) then ran SC2000.EXE This worked fine for me (under Windows 7 premium Home edition 64-bit, 8GB RAM; I don't know if the RAM amount would make any difference), except...
> 
> -> ANYONE ??
> ...


Did you ever figure out how to get the window bigger?



lenercopa said:


> It may not be the 'Fix' you all wanted, but you can load any city from the cities folder that is already saved, then save it with ctrl+s. I use the default map so that i can just start, but it can be done with any map, but it CAN'T be a new city you started from inside the game or else pressing ctrl+s will just crash it. if you dont want to lose the city you are loading, just copy it to another folder, then you can rename the file later. i know its not the most convenient fix, but at least the game isnt useless.


Is it possible to create maps with the builder, and they will work by opening and saving within SC2K?


----------



## CrazyCasta (Jul 28, 2012)

To open a command prompt at a given folder (using Windows Vista or Windows 7) shift+right click on the folder you to open the command prompt at. If you're already at the folder (you "Open File Location" on a link for instance) just go up a directory and shift+right click on the folder.


----------

